# new vs old scanning method



## fx55guy (Mar 31, 2005)

I have an X800 Pro cooled with a Maze4 and Tweakmonster ramsinks. The max stable core is 624. So I go onto finding the max memory. Using the new scanning method, I can get 1 hour artifact free at 561. Using the old scanning method, I can get 1 hour artifact free at 582. The temps using either methods gets to about the same. Why is there a difference in the 2?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2005)

"new" uses some pixelshaders to detect the errors, "old" uses another more cpu, less gpu intensive method.

use new for highest heat output


----------

